# Questions about 1997 Nissan Sentra GXE



## Dingo (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi! I'm new to this forum and I have a couple of questions. I just bought a 97 Nissan Sentra GXE with 78000 miles on it. While driving it at night, I noticed that the shift indicator (the P, N, R, D, etc..) does not light up when I turn the headlights on. Is this by design or is there a blown bulb in there I need to replace?

Another thing is, the center ashtray in the front console is missing. I looked around ebay to see if anyone was selling one of them but could only find one for a 93-97 Altima. I was wondering if anyone here would know if it would fit my Sentra? The seller doesn't seem to know either. Thanks!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, 
Junk yard for the ashtray.
New #194 bulb for the center console. Its a PITA to get to though.

Seth


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

My auto shifter lights have never worked since I bought the car at 65k. I could really care less though.


----------

